# SASK 2019, The Next Great Adventure!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Deposits are paid and rooms reserved for our October 2019 Saskatchewan Cervid Extravaganza!
Myself, Pez Gallo, and 2 other buddies are driving up for a 7 day hunt starting October 19th!
We'll be hunting on "Multi species" tags so we'll be able to target moose, elk, mule deer, and/or whitetails.
Next on my bucket list was moose and I had been shopping hunts in several Canadian provinces and Alaska but the pricing was cause some heartburn. 
A friend of mine that has hunted with this outfit 7 of the last 8 seasons posted on _The Book_ that these hunts were available and if there was interest to reach out to him, so I did. After getting some details I contacted Pez, Carl, and Wayne and they were all in!
My preference, again, will be to hunt with my bow but I will have the boomstick at the ready if I get weak in the knees.

T


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking forward to following along !! Hoping you get at a moose , would be my #1 dream hunt with a bow.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

QDMAMAN said:


> Deposits are paid and rooms reserved for our October 2019 Saskatchewan Cervid Extravaganza!
> Myself, Pez Gallo, and 2 other buddies are driving up for a 7 day hunt starting October 19th!
> We'll be hunting on "Multi species" tags so we'll be able to target moose, elk, mule deer, and/or whitetails.
> Next on my bucket list was moose and I had been shopping hunts in several Canadian provinces and Alaska but the pricing was cause some heartburn.
> ...


 Sounds like a great opportunity! Are you able to pick one or are you allowed multiple animals? The multispecies thing sounds pretty cool.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I look forward to your recap on this. Its rare to have so many opportunities. You just need more time than 7 days. If you could have a month that would be great.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

plugger said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity! Are you able to pick one or are you allowed multiple animals? The multispecies thing sounds pretty cool.


We're limited by our wallets.
My MAIN focus will be moose but 200" mule deer and 170" whitetails abound.
I can make a game time decision then break out the Benjamins if I want to keep hunting. For instance, If I'm moose hunting as a main option and I encounter a mule deer that trips my trigger (pun intended) I'll tag the mule deer then buy another tag.
I'll go assuming at least 2 animals and be perfectly happy if I fill my target animal tag.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I look forward to your recap on this. Its rare to have so many opportunities. You just need more time than 7 days. If you could have a month that would be great.


We can hunt as long as we'd like, they have no issue extending their services by the day, or days.
I'm seriously considering trying to sneak a week of elk hunting in Idaho in in September depending how my work schedule goes and how robust my play money account remains.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

QDMAMAN said:


> We're limited by our wallets.
> My MAIN focus will be moose but 200" mule deer and 170" whitetails abound.
> I can make a game time decision then break out the Benjamins if I want to keep hunting. For instance, If I'm moose hunting as a main option and I encounter a mule deer that trips my trigger (pun intended) I'll tag the mule deer then buy another tag.
> I'll go assuming at least 2 animals and be perfectly happy if I fill my target animal tag.


 I have always been fond of waiting to see what you get before buying the tag!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

QDMAMAN said:


> We can hunt as long as we'd like, they have no issue extending their services by the day, or days.
> I'm seriously considering trying to sneak a week of elk hunting in Idaho in in September depending how my work schedule goes and how robust my play money account remains.


 This sounds like a great opportunity! I think I would go with the moose first also.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Deposits are paid and rooms reserved for our October 2019 Saskatchewan Cervid Extravaganza!
> Myself, Pez Gallo, and 2 other buddies are driving up for a 7 day hunt starting October 19th!
> We'll be hunting on "Multi species" tags so we'll be able to target moose, elk, mule deer, and/or whitetails.
> Next on my bucket list was moose and I had been shopping hunts in several Canadian provinces and Alaska but the pricing was cause some heartburn.
> ...


I didn't know that a non-resident could hunt mule deer or elk in Saskatchewan?


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

This must be on First Nation reserve lands?


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking forward to this one! Wishing you all the best of luck.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck! Sounds like a great adventure for sure.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Details when I get home.
Big beautiful country up here.
Now to go have coffee with Milo Hansen while my buddies fill their tags!


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Studly!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

QDMAMAN said:


> Details when I get home.
> Big beautiful country up here.
> Now to go have coffee with Milo Hansen while my buddies fill their tags!
> 
> ...


Sweet! What is your cooler/freezer setup for the haul home?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

steelyspeed said:


> Sweet! What is your cooler/freezer setup for the haul home?


Good coolers for frozen meat and cold temps home!
Perfect storm


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it!. Would also like details on your hunt for future guidance.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh buddy...this should be good!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Well done T!!!! Congrats 

Can’t wait to read the story.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome Tony, Congrats!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Awesome. I've always wanted to hunt moose.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You Rock!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

The Elvis Presley of the Whitetail community. 































Milo is one of the most pleasant unassuming, and humble people I’ve ever met.
He never blinked an eye when 3 strangers showed up in the middle of the SASK prairie on his door step to say hello and shake his hand.
My SASK experience has been topped with a cherry.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I find this really cool. I love the prairie region it seems everyone is always so kind and generally interested in why you’re there. Cool cap to what looks like a great hunt. 


QDMAMAN said:


> The Elvis Presley of the Whitetail community.
> 
> View attachment 447051
> View attachment 447053
> ...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> Details when I get home.
> Big beautiful country up here.
> Now to go have coffee with Milo Hansen while my buddies fill their tags!
> 
> ...


Dinks .


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cant wait to hear the stories.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like a good time! Moose hunting is a bucket lister for me


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Awesome Guys!! Congrats All!!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Sweetness x 10!!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome. Tell that guy in the middle to turn his rack around lol


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

MeatEater II......featuring 'Big T'. Coming soon.
Congrats! Nice pics!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Common T, anxiously awaiting the write up...


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Let’s get to the story. Lol


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

snortwheeze said:


> Common T, anxiously awaiting the write up...





Lumberman said:


> Let’s get to the story. Lol


It happens to be the peak of the rut. Get serious would ya!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> It happens to be the peak of the rut. Get serious would ya!


That’s the problem. I need something to read during these long sits!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

best friend shot him this morning in sask


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 461823
> best friend shot him this morning in sask


Awesome buck


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 461823
> best friend shot him this morning in sask


Looks like a real nice buck.


----------

